# Regulación de altura de luces.



## supermote (Feb 4, 2011)

Hola a todo el mundo.

Estoy haciendo un sistema que es básico (por no decir obligatorio) en los coches de hoy en día, que es el de regular la altura del foco, ya que mi coche no la tiene.

Mi coche no tiene los servomotores así que me fui al desguace y me llevé dos que me valían, ya que el soporte es casi universal. Los servomotores (por si no me he explicado correctamente) son los siguientes:


Los he abierto y me he encontrado lo clásico, un potenciometro y un motor de corriente continua asique me he decidido a hacer, más o menos, lo siguiente:


Tendía un interruptor debajo del volante y regulo la altura desde dentro.


Mi problema viene con la lectura del potenciometro del servomotor 2, ya que hay casi dos metros de distancia desde la entrada analógica del PIC. Había pensado dos cosas:

1) Poner un amplificador operacional configurado como seguidor de tensión justo a la salida del potenciometro, por supuesto con entradas FET, y luego llevar la señal analógica (de 0 a  5v) hasta la entrada analógica del PIC, con lo que quiero conseguir que la tensión de salida del potenciómetro sea lo más parecida posible a la que le llega al ADC.

2) Llevo tres cables "identicos" desde el potenciómetro hasta el PIC, con lo que la suma de resistencia a cada una de sus patas debería de ser la misma.

El problema que veo yo es la distancia, que nose en qué medida puede afectar a la lectura del ADC. Otro problema "potencial" es que tengo que llevar la señal por el mismo tubo que va el cable del electroventilador (30+ Amperios).

En fin, a ver si podeis ayudarme a resolver la duda.

Un saludo.

P.D: la impedancia del potenciometro va desde los 480Ω hasta los 4.88KΩ

Muchas gracias a todos


----------

